# Help Needed For Pad Injury



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*max's mom*

I would check with vet first and take her in.
There is liquid bandage for dogs
3M Liquid Bandage For Dogs & Cats at PETCO

*READ THIS, TOO, AND ASK VET FIRST BEFORE USING

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080805225744AA9GSbX*

Is it safe to use liquid bandage on dogs? - Yahoo! Answers


answers.yahoo.com › Home › All Categories › Pets › Dogs - Cached



12 answers - Aug 5, 2008
Or should I go to the pet store to find some medication for her? ... Liquid bandages work just fine on a dog... however on a pad it might not be the ... Keep her paw clean, maybe use a bootie or a sock for a day or so when she ...

My dogs (4 year old yellow lab) paw pads are rough, dry and a bit ...‎
My STILL dog wont stop licking her paw?!?‎
Can you put a liquid Band-aid on my Dogs paw?‎
Safe to use New-skin liquid bandage on dog?‎


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Problem is we are up north. It would have to be an emergency visit, until Tuesday. Not sure this warrants an E vet visit. Has to be something in the meanwhile.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If it's not bloody and not looking infected I usually put some Musher's Secret on Toby's paw pad after cleaning it well and then keep him well rested, using a well secured bootie to prevent him from licking at it. If it's bleeding or swollen/infected it's an e-vet or veterinary visit asap and the vet usually prescribes antibiotics, antibiotic cream (Tritop), and resting the limb. He tends to rub his paws excessively on concrete decking of pools. Poor Quinn! Poor you!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bag Balm Would this help? It looks like it's available in ALOT of places and it's supposed to help soothe and heal. I'm not sure if that helps but I sure hope Quinn feels better soon


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Bag Balm Would this help? It looks like it's available in ALOT of places and it's supposed to help soothe and heal. I'm not sure if that helps but I sure hope Quinn feels better soon


We tried Bag Balm on Toby and it didn't help his pad too much, but it really helps my chapped skin!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That happened to me when we were up in Tahoe, I think Barley cut his pad on glass. What a pain, so sorry! I would soak it in epsom salt, make sure you move it around gently. The point is to get out any debris that might be in the cut. Clean with betadine or another antiseptic. Then I used a piece of sterile pad and wrap it up. I try to soak once a day and clean it at least twice. I got some nice black ace bandage at a grocery store. I keep all of this in my car now at all times! Once it was cleaned and wrapped Barley did not have a problem walking on it, so we let him, but just limited his activity like you are planning. Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think what you are thinking of is EMT gel, every dog first aid kit should have some! You can get it at Cabela's, Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, etc. Not sure about Wal-Mart? 
EMT Gel & Spray Home Page


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When Ranger took off a few layers (!) of his pad, I sprayed some horse wound stuff on it. It claims to be organic and rainforest blah blah blah but it works amazing. I used it on a huge wound on my horse that was close to his pastern and thus always getting dirty. It's a spray and it seals the wound if sprayed on when wound is raw, then you spray it again. It's amazing stuff. It's called Well Horse Resin. Probably available in any tack stores around there.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OUCH...so sorry to hear. Sorry though, i really have no good advice to give you. Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well Quinn's right front seems "better" but now she is really sore on her left front. Poor Quinnie. We have been wrapping her feet at night to keep the medication on for a while. I plan to call my vet tomorrow and see if I can get her in Tuesday PM (if that is their late night) or Wed AM. I just want them to treat her. Plan to stop at the fancy pet store on our way home and pick up Musher's secret so when her pads are better we can start toughening them up. I don't know why she suddenly had all these problems. 

Poor Quinnie she just stares out the window and watches her sisters having all the fun.


----------

